# Jetta CV boot replacement - rotor completely seized!?



## evan_aggie (May 28, 2009)

Well, I have a couple of questions after attempting to replace the front outer CV boot.

1) Is removing the rotor even necessary? It seems like I can get away without actually taking it off to get to the outer CV boot.

2) The rotor was totally stuck. I tried pb blaster for 2 days, used a rubber mallet with some pretty good whacks, and then even resorted to a torch to heat up the surface in hopes that it would expand and break whatever bond it had. Nothing worked. How do you remove a seized rotor? Yes, the retaining screw was OFF.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

No..you can pull out axle from wheel hub without removing the brake rotor...break loose the axle nut while car is on the ground..hella tight..breaker bar and pipe cheater or impact gun....spray some PB Blaster on hub behind nut to get splines loosened up...remove inner CV bolts pull axle down and out...if its tight..put axle nut back on loosely and hit with block of wood and hammer...On the rotor issue..did you get lock screw out OK? those suckers sieze up badly..I put a dab of "antisieze" on em..and around the inner bore of the rotors too...makes things so much ezier next time around!


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

leave the rotor on there you dont need to remove it. if you really dont have any room unbolt the strut. once you need to replace the rotor then just whack it with biggest hammer you got it will come off. hit once on one side and then other it will eventually move.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

Don't be surprised if the axle is really stuck on there. If the rotor rusted to the wheel hub, it's a pretty good bet that the cv axle will be stuck to the wheel bearing. You can thread the axle nut back on after breaking it loose (to protect the threads on the cv axle) when you whack it with a hammer (with a 2 X 4) ontop of the axle nut OR use a front wheel drive axle remover tool set (borrow from the local AutoZone or Kragen/Oreillys).

PB Blaster is your friend, use plenty applied from all sides.

Forget the rubber hammer, use a real hammer or baby sledge, and use it like you mean it.


----------

